# Which is better Acronis True Image vs Symantec Ghost 14



## rashman (Oct 16, 2005)

Which is better Acronis True Image vs Symantec Ghost 14


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, after my experiences with earlier versions of Ghost, specifically 10 and 12, I'd say Acronis True Image.


----------



## rashman (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks JohnWill


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

Go for Acronis True Image. This is better than Norton Ghost.


----------

